# Kady and Natalie-5 shots of 2 very special little girls



## westerngirl14 (Oct 6, 2010)

These two are my favorite subjects to take pictures of. They are inseperable, and when I say that, I mean that they might as well be joined at the hip! They share the same middle name, Rose, and couldn't be cuter together. Just sharing a few random candid shots of them... Let me know what you think of the overall composition and if they're good, or bad, or what. I'm a BEGINNER photographer and would LOVE critiques. I don't have the nice camera I'm wanting, and so these pictures aren't the best they could be, understand.

#1 Painting project. They thought they had to 'help" when actually their help turned out to be more of a disasterous mess, but the giggles and priceless pictures was worth it! This is in antique coloring






[/IMG]


#2Wrapped up like a tamale! Cold day at the beach





[/IMG]

#3 Close up





[/IMG]

#4 Natalie Water wading





[/IMG]

#5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Kayleysmom (Oct 6, 2010)

westerngirl14 said:


> These two are my favorite subjects to take pictures of. They are inseperable, and when I say that, I mean that they might as well be joined at the hip! They share the same middle name, Rose, and couldn't be cuter together. Just sharing a few random candid shots of them... Let me know what you think of the overall composition and if they're good, or bad, or what. I'm a BEGINNER photographer and would LOVE critiques. I don't have the nice camera I'm wanting, and so these pictures aren't the best they could be, understand.
> 
> #1 Painting project. They thought they had to 'help" when actually their help turned out to be more of a disasterous mess, but the giggles and priceless pictures was worth it! This is in antique coloring
> 
> ...


 

Love her face in the 3rd.

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you! I think her eyes and fairy like hair are her most beautiful features!. 

I do not yet have the funds to get the camera of my dreams yet, so I am patiently(trying to be patient) with using my Mom's Sony "point and shoot camera"... It is a Sony Cybershot. Obviously I can't get the quality I want, but I do my best, I guess!


----------

